

How an Orthodox Jew Is Scamming the Pants Off NYC’s Women - pdog
http://observer.com/2013/03/the-hebrew-hammer/

======
pdog
From the article:

 _> "Logan’s fabricated back story hinges on a seed accelerator known as Y
Combinator, which has helped produce such companies as Reddit, Dropbox and
Airbnb."_

